# Clear Filter Tube?



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All, Anyone have a line on clear filter tube - 16/22 and 12/16? I know the American ADA supplier sells it but after being bombarded with about 10-15 daily crap posts on facebook from them, i really have no desire to deal with them.. Any other options?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

The flexible type, replacing the green ones? 

Homedepot has some in their plumbing accessories area - not a perfect match (you'll need to soak the new hose in really hot water before attaching it to anything firm) but will work.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay thanks... I figured this was the case. I think I'm going to contact some manufactures and see what we can't get going.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not sure about the sizes, or if it would still be out, but our local garden center has a big section with many different types and sizes of tubing, sold by the foot. I've always been able to rind replacement for anything there...


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

I remember seeing some lying around in Menagerie. Send them an e-mail to check...


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

if you're using it on e-heims, as your sizing suggest, try home depot, or lowes. just make sure you buy "pottable water" tubing. i picked up both clear and black. the clear tubing tends to get gunky inside really fast. I haven't switched over to the black stuff yet. the only down side is it tends to be softer than e-heims tubing, so be weary of kinks. the Black tubing (from home depot) seems to be a bit more rigid, just a little bit more...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The thicker walled stuff doesn't kink as easily.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks all, I'll give a look see over the weekend.


----------

